# Litespeed frame question



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Why couldn't Litespeed ti frames have welded water bottle mount bosses? How much more does it cost to weld those four bosses? Hate those fricking rivets!


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Once you put a cage over them you can't see them...


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*ti*



axebiker said:


> Once you put a cage over them you can't see them...


Well, it's not just about looks but about durability concern. Rivets have a tendency to come loose under repeated rattling from road vibration so some point in time they will have to be drilled out and replaced. It just does not make sense not to address this potential problem, especially with a high dollar ti frame.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

tigoat said:


> Well, it's not just about looks but about durability concern. Rivets have a tendency to come loose under repeated rattling from road vibration so some point in time they will have to be drilled out and replaced. It just does not make sense not to address this potential problem, especially with a high dollar ti frame.


I have 7 LS frames from '97 - '02 - no loose rivets. - TF


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

TurboTurtle said:


> I have 7 LS frames from '97 - '02 - no loose rivets. - TF


Same here. My 1997 Vortex still has it's original rivets and about 45,000 miles on it. I think it's finally starting to get broke in!


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Never EVER heard of bottle bosses having problems on Litespeed bikes. Hate to be a parrot of the other replies, but it's true...


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

tigoat said:


> Why couldn't Litespeed ti frames have welded water bottle mount bosses? How much more does it cost to weld those four bosses? Hate those fricking rivets!


I do understand your concern, but the problem is if you cross thread or strip out welded bottle bosses the frame would have to come back to us for repairs, but the same issue with the rivets is no problem as they can easily get replaced by most bike shops.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

HerbertK said:


> I do understand your concern, but the problem is if you cross thread or strip out welded bottle bosses the frame would have to come back to us for repairs, but the same issue with the rivets is no problem as they can easily get replaced by most bike shops.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for all the replies. I like the idea of a frame being easily repairable at any given local shop but I still like those bosses to be welded in place for the peace of mind and also for a touch of class. Besides, I would not want a local dealer to drill and re-pop those mounts on my frame should they come to a point to be replaced. As far as cross threading those bosses, I think it will probably take a genius to do that. If you take a look at some of the comparable priced titanium frames in the market like a Moots or even a Dean, they have their water bottle mount bosses welded in place instead of those popped in cheap looking rivets. It just goes to show that the amount of detail, thoughtfulness, and thoroughness a manufacturer put in their work to put out a first class titanium frame. 

Just curious, how many of you here prefer to have their water bottle mount bosses welded in place on the frame?


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

tigoat said:


> Just curious, how many of you here prefer to have their water bottle mount bosses welded in place on the frame?


To be honest, it doesn't make a bit of difference to me. It's really gotta be the LAST thing I would worry about. 

I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, and please don't take offense, but it sounds like you are more into the aesthetics than the performance of your bike. LikeI said before, once the cages are on, you can't see the booses anyway. It just seems like kind of a petty thing. It sounds like you should be riding the hand-crafted European bikes rather than a proven workhorse like Litespeed. The beauty of LS is it's simplicity - especially now that they no longer have any carbon on the frames. I have two LS's because they are simple but elegant in their own right. 

Would I find that acceptable in a hand-made steel frame? I don't know...I guess I probably wouldn't care that much, but on those types of bikes, that's the kind of attention todetail they are known for.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*To be fair to Togoat...*

it does happen (I've seen 2, repaired 1 in my shop days), but like Herbert said and any shop worth their salt can do the repair.

J


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

I will tell you --- that the best cage (the piece that attaches), for these premium bikes: is not as ez to access. As other names.


----------

